# Does raw food diet keep the teeth clean



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been using Canidae for awhile, but Clifford seems he is getting bored. I would like to try the raw diet, but wasn't sure if it would cause more build up on their teeth. I am already not a good brusher for Clifford's teeth, and I know, shame on me, but would like to try the raw diet. I would definietly try better on brushing, but wanted to know what all u do about their teeth on the raw diet? Thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It seems that dogs who eat a diet including raw bones have pretty good teeth. I have seen quite a few dogs in for dentals who eat pre-packaged raw (like the Nature's Variety medalions).


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> It seems that dogs who eat a diet including raw bones have pretty good teeth. I have seen quite a few dogs in for dentals who eat pre-packaged raw (like the Nature's Variety medalions).[/B]


I see. So, if I bought the raw medallions, do I also have to give bones to them? I guess I need to read and learn more about the raw diet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If they are just raw bones to chew on, then yes you can supplement with them. If they are raw bones to eat, then no - you will be messing up the nutritional balance of the pre-packaged raw.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> If they are just raw bones to chew on, then yes you can supplement with them. If they are raw bones to eat, then no - you will be messing up the nutritional balance of the pre-packaged raw.[/B]


So chewing on raw bones is another way for them to clean their teeth. What kind of raw bones are you talking about? Are they the ones they sell with the raw diet? I've seen bones sold at petsmart and stuff, but didn't think those were good for them. I only let Clifford chew on flossies now, would those work with the raw diet? Thanks Jackie.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Chews and treats are meant as extras. 

Actually eating a raw bone is a lot of calcium and, if fed regularly, can throw off the Calciumhos ratio of a diet. 

Raw bones mean things like marrow bones or beef shank bones - they have raw meat still attach to them and are messy. They carry the risk for disease (salmonella in particular) if left out or mishandled. Plan on a good clean up of your dog after.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

As much as I am leaning towards holistic aspects of health for me and my babies, I am not one to promote the raw diet. I think it is actually one of the best foods we can be feeding them and can help in many areas where we see typical problems, such as dental problems and too much tarter and plaque. However, you really have to rely on others to properly store it for you before you get it. From the manufacturer to the delivery truck, to the store you buy it from, to your home. If any of those refrigeration units isn't working properly or kept at the appropriate temps., you have a real health problem potential. A friend of mine, TotallyTotoNTuffy just got over a severe digestive upset for her two and the only thing it could have been was from the raw food. Her vet even contacted the manufacturer about it and they were really great about returning calls and answering questions. She had been feeding the raw medallions for years and was very happy with it. But after almost 6 weeks of having two malts with tummy upsets and diarrhea, several medications and making one chicken and rice and the other chicken and potato (since through all this she found out he can't tolerate rice), they are finally getting back to normal. I know she won't mind me sharing her story because this has been a very long and expensive experience for her. She will never feed raw again. Maybe it's not so risky for larger dogs, but with these tiny ones, we just have to be so careful.

Maybe you may want to try a combination canned and dry if Clifford is getting bored. The more I'm learing about food and nutrition, the more I realize how much better canned is for them. Also, I am finding out that it is not true that canned is bad for their teeth. In fact, it seems that kibble is actually worse for their teeth then the canned. And canned has very few to no preservatives compared to kibble. Mine used to have to poop twice a day on kibble and now that they are on canned/kibble mix they usually only poop once a day. There are still some days that it is twice, but usually only once. And I think even though their hair was fabulous, it is even nicer since I've added canned to their diet.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't feed a raw diet, but I do feed a home-prepared diet following the recipes in Dr. Richard Pitcairn's book (although he recommends giving the meat raw, I cook it). I've been feeding Susie and Sadie this way for 4 years now, and their teeth stay much cleaner than they used to eating kibble. I also brush their teeth daily, which is a big part of why they're so clean, but my vet says they have the best teeth of just about any dogs he has seen. The home-prepared diet also cleared up their tear stains within a few months. :thumbsup:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your input. I may start trying the canned food added in with the kibble. Does anyone know how long an open can can last in the fridge in a ziplock bag. I know I would probably only need a tablespoon or so per day. Thanks.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I let my dogs have flossies as well as raw femur bones that are cut about an inch to an inch and a half thick. We've never had a problem and their teeth are in great shape. I give them the bones frozen and put them back in the fridge if they don't finish them in a few hours. Then offer it again in a day or so. 

They get about 1 a week. 

Leslie


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

The only food that will help to clean the teeth is a prey model raw diet that includes raw meaty bones. I've been feeding Nature's Variety raw medalllions for almost two years with great results. I am a HUGE believer in feeding a raw diet and will never ever go back to feeding anything else. I truly believe it is the absolute best food that you can feed most dogs. Lacy's teeth look really good. I do brush her teeth once a week. I know that if I included raw bones in her diet, it would help even more. I read on a yorkie forum I'm on about a member buying raw marrow bones that gave her great results with her dogs teeth.


----------

